# Hard-wiring a shot timer to a Gaggia Classic.



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Thinking about what to do to my soon to be fixed classic.

I'm close to getting the bits together to add a PID, but would love to add a shot timer as well that triggers on flipping the brew switch. Preferably in a unit similar to the PID's you get. Just a simple count up timer.

I don't mind having to manually reset the timer each time, but I'm stuffed if I can find anything that does what I want. 0.5 or 0.1s resolution would be great, but not really necessary.

Any suggestions or even any examples out there?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Can only think of the sestos units.

People pled use them for grinders all the time.



Flibster said:


> Thinking about what to do to my soon to be fixed classic.
> 
> I'm close to getting the bits together to add a PID, but would love to add a shot timer as well that triggers on flipping the brew switch. Preferably in a unit similar to the PID's you get. Just a simple count up timer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I had just spotted that on the bay. They're normally used to count down, but counting up looks to be an option.

Will have to take a close look at the wiring instructions and see what I can do with it.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Please post your findings for future reference!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Flibster said:


> I had just spotted that on the bay. They're normally used to count down, but counting up looks to be an option.
> 
> Will have to take a close look at the wiring instructions and see what I can do with it.


I'm reading the sestos instructions and I can't make out a damn thing.....

I thought I understood it, but then, nope, nothing.

With the PID, people just read the Auber instructions as the firmware for the sestos is pretty much the same, but I'm not sure if there are Auber timer instructions.

http://www.sestos-hk.com/english/download/B2E-en.pdf

In the case of the PID, I can help you though.

In the case of the timer, there are a few guys who installed them onto grinders in the forum; would be good to drop them a message and get them to this thread as I'm pretty interested this too.










Well, I sort of understand what the instructions are saying, but I would need to play about with it......

From the chart, I have absolutely no idea what 'gate' is for.....


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I was looking at the B1S model. Only a single timer. Don't need anything else.









Although... I have found an Arduino solution. Wow! It's fantastic. But not exactly a simple mod.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

in theory you could either set this up in a box as per the timer that callum did for the mazzer sj, or cut it into the side panel of the gaggia. you could effectively use this to run the gaggia for a predetermined time so the magical 27 seconds.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Kyle548 said:


> From the chart, I have absolutely no idea what 'gate' is for.....


Gate apparently pauses the timer. I found a brewing forum where they were discussing using these.



coffeechap said:


> in theory you could either set this up in a box as per the timer that callum did for the mazzer sj, or cut it into the side panel of the gaggia. you could effectively use this to run the gaggia for a predetermined time so the magical 27 seconds.


I could. But I'd rather just have the timer start to count up when I flip the brew switch.

But I think my brain is a bit fried for the day. I'm looking at the datasheet and I'm completely stumped as to how to get it to go when the brew switch is flipped. It seems that only 12v is usable for a trigger.

Datasheet - http://www.sestos-hk.com/english/download/B1S-en.pdf

Anyway, hospital for me tomorrow so my tablet is loaded up with pdf datasheets to examine for a timer that will work.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> in theory you could either set this up in a box as per the timer that callum did for the mazzer sj, or cut it into the side panel of the gaggia. you could effectively use this to run the gaggia for a predetermined time so the magical 27 seconds.


I don't think it will fit, the gaggia isn't exactly a coke mansion inside.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> in theory you could either set this up in a box as per the timer that callum did for the mazzer sj, or cut it into the side panel of the gaggia. you could effectively use this to run the gaggia for a predetermined time so the magical 27 seconds.


Been looking at the wiring for the timers and the classic and I think this is certainly possible, with the standard brew switch working as well as an override to extend the running time or even just for a quick flush.

One big green button for go. One big red button for reset. Keeping it simple for the other half.







A digital timer and a PID... Could be interesting. 3 SSR's in a classic could be VERY tight though.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Flibster said:


> Gate apparently pauses the timer. I found a brewing forum where they were discussing using these.
> 
> I could. But I'd rather just have the timer start to count up when I flip the brew switch.
> 
> ...


Did you go any further on this project, be interesting to knwo if you worked it out?


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

froggystyle said:


> Did you go any further on this project, be interesting to knwo if you worked it out?


I got hold of a timer and wired it up to a test board to try and figure it all out. Ended up with the all important smoke escaping from the timer. I think I know what I did wrong, but I'll need a new timer to confirm. And as the classic is now in storage until we move house, nothing more is going to happen for a while, and when we move, it may well get replaced.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

That's a shame!

Is it as simple as running a wire from the brew switch into a thing that changes the voltage to 12, then into the PID?


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

I think it runs to the pump but shameless bump just wondering if there is an update on this project?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Just FYI, in a quest to add yet more gadgetry to my Classic I've also embarked on a shot timer project... No idea if it'll fly yet but parts on order and I'll keep you posted.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

MrShades said:


> Just FYI, in a quest to add yet more gadgetry to my Classic I've also embarked on a shot timer project... No idea if it'll fly yet but parts on order and I'll keep you posted.


Nice will watch this thread with my beady eye. The Sestos b2e seems to be commonly used for this.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Far too expensive... ;-)


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Had to order more (small but necessary) parts today - so doubt there'll be much news on this before Christmas - but you never know.

Done some initial wiring tests and I think I'm good to go once all the parts arrive. Should be quite cool...

Why isn't it this easy to mod my Duetto....????


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

My Classic shot timer mod is now working - though just waiting for an override switch to be delivered (and it's not in a box yet).

I've started another thread with a couple of demo videos included.


----------

